# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > سوال: تبدیل رشته به عدد

## electro_fuzzy

سلام من میخوام رشته را به عدد تبدیل کنم و کد زیر را مینویسم کامپایل نمیشه
http://www.4shared.com/office/d7M8wTlJ/code.html

از یه کیپد چهار در چهار میگیرم و با دستور زیر تو یه رشته جمع میکنم
(itoa(key_pressed,str_key_pressed
                                       ( strcat(pass_in,str_key_pressed

----------


## Abbas Amiri

> سلام من میخوام رشته را به عدد تبدیل کنم و کد زیر را مینویسم کامپایل نمیشه
> http://www.4shared.com/office/d7M8wTlJ/code.html
> 
> از یه کیپد چهار در چهار میگیرم و با دستور زیر تو یه رشته جمع میکنم
> (itoa(key_pressed,str_key_pressed
>                                        ( strcat(pass_in,str_key_pressed


سلام
رشته pass_in باید فضای کافی جهت مقداری که قبلا داشته به اضافه مقدار str_key_pressed داشته باشد 
توجه داشته باشید تعداد کاراکترهای مجاز که در یک متغیر رشته ای قرار میگیرد یک واحد کمتر تعدادی است که به آن نسبت میدهید.

char pass_in[8]="abcdefg",str_key_pressed[1];

 بعنوان مثال شما نمیتوانید در حالت فوق از این تابع برای pass_in استفاده کنید . قبل از آن بایستی فضای کافی در متغیر برای این عمل خالی کنید .

----------

